# Ringmaster allows you to create bowls and hollow vessels without turning.



## rikkor

Thanks for the review, Caj. I have seen some terrific looking "turnings" from a tool I had never even heard about before. I am guessing it is not inexpensive, right?


----------



## Tangle

I have one of these that came with my Shopsmith. It has collected dust for about 18 years now. Maybe I'm waiting for 20. LOL


----------



## woodgizmo

What an interesting tool.

Anybody know of any videos of this tool in action???


----------



## gizmodyne

Interesting tool. Takes some visualization skills.


----------



## mot

I picked up one of these used. I retrofitted it as an attachment to my Nova DVR, just this weekend. You're right, Bill…the flatter the better. There is a video at http://www.ringmastertool.com


----------



## PaulMCohen

I just got one for my Shopsmith, there is a real free 45 minute usage video with start to finish bowls and several downloads needed to do anything really useful with the RingMaster. This tool is about math, it was invented to teach. Also if you really want to do the kind of stuff you see on the various website you need software. Some basic free stuff is at the link above. If you want to do very fast design you need "ProtoShaper" which allows interactive design of most things the tool can do with 4 standard wall thicknesses. Once you make the rings, you glue them up and the part most people don't realize is you mount the bowl back on a lathe or on the standalone RingMaster and finish turning it. This device is about saving wood and easy hollow turning blanks.

If you use expansive wood to make hollow forms yo could pay for this tool with the savings a just a few bowls.


----------

